# Add Two Update Sites To AVG-6



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Try this if you are having a problem downloading. Before I would go to the site and download it manually and place it in the Update folder then open AVG and it would install.

This will give you three options for download sites.

Navigate to your AVG install directory and rename your existing url.ini file to url.iniold.

Copy the following and paste into notepad and save it as url.ini. Put this new file into your AVG install directory. You'll now have 3 options to select from with www.grisoft.com being the default.

[SERVER_NAME]
1=free.grisoft.cz
2=ftp.grisoft.com
3=www.grisoft.com

[SERVER_URL]

Thanks to dp on BBR.
1=http://free.grisoft.cz/softw/60/fe
2=ftp.grisoft.com/pub/softw/60/fe/
3=http://www.grisoft.com/softw/60/fe/
Actual URL=3


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers ! Deke nice one.........


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

ok i"ll give this tip a try...sounds good to me...:up:


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

It seems OK now.

I got them on Saturday, no prob.


----------



## Mr. PC Doc (Mar 15, 2004)

sweet... finally I won't have to wait foreveer for it to connect... sometimes it doesnt even!


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Works :up:


----------



## mesparza (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello,
I recently downloaded the new avg free edition 7.0 and it worked fine for a couple of days; for the last 3 or 4 days, it has indicated it needs to restart in order for the update to be completed; everytime I restart, the same message comes up. I have checked my zonealarm settings; avg has full permission and so do the updates. I have tried going to the the avg site but can't find anything that will answer this question. I even tried uninstalling it, then reinstalling it. No dice. Also tried disabling zonealarm to see if it would update and that did not work either.
Any ideas would be appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

I never have a problem with updates for AVG. Have also just bought a licence for AVG 7.0 as I've been so pleased with it's performance.

Bye
Penny.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Mine has been working fine, except that first time, which I found was because I didnt restart


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Does "Add two Updates...." work With AVG 7.0 Freeware, and if so, is it set up in the same way?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Far as I know nobody has come up with a way to add more download sites.

One reason I couldn't was I couldn't find a url.ini file in the new AVG.


----------



## shannonwalke (Feb 14, 2005)

Still unable to update AVG 7 at all. Tried all different times of day and night. It used to be a great program but haven't been able to update in a month or so. Any solutions would be greatly appreciated. I am not usually computer illiterate, but this problem is sure making me feel like a beginner. Thanks for your advice. SW


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

A friend had all sorts of problems updating AVG until she checked the date and time of her computer - it was set to December 2005, not February 2005! As soon as that was put right and the updates downloaded, it worked.

Perhaps you should download the latest version, uninstall the one you have, and try with the newer one.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## shannonwalke (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you for your response. Date and time are good, just checked it. Have uninstalled and reinstalled atleast three times now with no success in getting it to download updates. Tried to manualy update, can't do that either. Not sure where to go from here. Thanks again. sw


----------



## shinarkenai (Oct 16, 2007)

i cant download AVG says the file is corrupt before it finishes


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

> i cant download AVG says the file is corrupt before it finishes


download and run the latest AVG installer, choose *repair*.


----------

